# New Boots



## morrisd800 (Oct 22, 2014)

:blink:I'm considering the purchase of a pair of high end rubber boots 
I've looked at Dunlop, airloc and other quality boots . This represents a big outlay of cash for me but I hate cold feet and don't want to end up unhappy with my choice. Any/all opinions appreciated


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you located in the UK? I googled Airloc boots and all the links were in the UK.

They did not look so expensive to me, $56 us.

I have some Sorel boots, something similar to these,








http://www.sorel.com/mens-glacier-xt-boot-1573891.html

I have plowed snow in an open cab skid loader in horrible conditions for hours on end, and I mean like 10 hours without getting out of the seat, and never had cold or wet feet, if I was wearing those boots.

If they are available where you are, I would buy a pair, without hesitation.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Framing in the arctic northeast for 30 years. We buy the yellow fireman boot and wear them over a regular boot. Never wet, never cold. $20 a pair and you can usually get the season out of a pair. My under boots are not even insulated, and yet I still don't get cold.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Muck boots are the way to go.

http://www.muckbootsandshoes.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=22_41


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Muckboots are good, My wife and daughter wear those when they work at the horse farm, they do keep the feet dry and warm. I don't know if they are better than the Sorel's or not, never tried them myself.....


----------

